# Shower tub



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone had experience replacing the shower tub? We're just considering it. Don't care for tub with seat, but MAY be stuff under it we don't know about yet. Just a general question about getting the new tub and how difficult it might be to change out? Thanks all.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all welcome to the the Outbackers!

I don't much care for the seat either, seems to suck up a lot of space, and its not like anyone other than a small child could use it. But the idea of ripping it out is pretty huge task too, and getting another back in equally as difficult.

DaveRL replaced his shower walls/tub, here are his photos. and here is a thread where he talked about it.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Papatractor,

Yes I replaced mine but I put in a shower pan instead of a tub. If you just want to replace yours with a regular tub it's a peace of cake. Just a matter of removing a few screws and changing the tubs. The big problem with my unit was the step had the outside shower under it. I didn't need the outside shower anyway so I removed it. Be glad to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to the site. We like the shower tub seat combo. We find handy with our 3 little ones. One mod which was quick, easy and cheap was to cut a notch into the shower ring to allow for the hose to be free when desired. Much eaiser rinsing the kiddies feet. Pics are posted in the gallery

Thor


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

First of all, thank you for your kind welcome and information. Really like the idea of a shower pan (Now i'll fit). I really appreciate your considerate help to someone new. I'll be back here, I'm sure!!!


----------

